# Big Al's NY shrimps



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

so they got a new batch of cardinals, blue tigers, and this sula shrimp with deep red body and orange head and tail. (name?)

What concerned me wasn't the fact that they were $25 each $60 for 3. Rather the guy put acid into the tank to Lower the ph b/c he was trying to match the para of the water in the bag. A big no no in my books. That water has been exposed to ammonia released from the shrimps during shipping and the first thing they want to do is get out of that para. It's like air travel for people, if your stuck on a plane for 13 hours which smells of crappy recycled air you don't want to go straight to a hotel that smells the same. You want to go outside and breath some fresh air. Anyways they are also wild caught so half are already dead and I don't expect the rest to do well. Think i'll get mine from Frank. It was my first time seeing them and to be honest they're a little small.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The ones with the red body and yellow head and tail are called Yellow nose.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Frank has cardinals!?!?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

3020 said:


> Frank has cardinals!?!?


where in this entire post did I mention frank?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> where in this entire post did I mention frank?


The second last sentence in the first post.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> The ones with the red body and yellow head and tail are called Yellow nose.


Yeah, does it look like this one: 



 ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Or like this


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool, they have perfect coloration!

I have one for sure and it's huge. It's very big, it's like old cherry


----------

